# How to grow dwarf hairgrass???



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the planted tank forum and I just started growing a dwarf hairgrass in my new 10 gallon aquarium and a friend of mine explained to me how to grow this but I'm still a bit confused on how to do it, so I was hoping if someone here on the forum could guide me in the right direction, I would really appreciate it! i currently have the grass planted in eco-complete with a 5500k light bulb shining over the grass, I've had it like this about a week and two days.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

your gonna want medium to high light and if you want it to carpet id add some DIY Co2.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Should I have the plants submerged in water?


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

You can grow the grass either submerge or emerse. If you have low light and no co2 it's easier to grow it emerse til you get more light and the co2


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, the light I am using is 5500k,57 watts, is that low light or high light? Because if it is high light I should grow it submerged with c02, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of light is it? But that's a lot of light. You should suspend it above the tank and yes, you'll b fine submerging it.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

It is a cfl light bulb and i meant to say 5500k,27 watts. The bulb is in a lamp lighting the grass. I'll post a pic in couple of seconds so you can see.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

I am sorry I can't post post a pic of it, but how much should I fill the tank with water?


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

I am sorry I can't post post a pic of it, but how much should I fill the tank with water?


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes fill it fully. But since it's a cfl you have less then 57w so that's good.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's how I planted it
1. Filled up tank w substrate, then filled with water to just get the substrate wet
2. Separated the grass into tiny sections about 1/5 of an inch
3. Plant them around the tank, usually 1inch apart, but if you don't have enough just spread it out evenly.
4. Filled the tank carefully so I didn't disturb the substrate
5. Wait a few weeks and watch for runners. Then trim the grass down to 1/2 inch to promote growth


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

I after i fill it up with water I put my DIY c02 and should i put a filter too or should I wait to introduce the filter when I get fish?


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

Always have a filter, you want the filter to mature a few weeks before adding fish. It'll also circulate the water to distribute nutrients evenly. When there's no flow it could cause algae to appear in dead spots.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

What kind of filter would you recommend for a ten gallon planted tank?


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

you want to cycle the tank first. read up on fishless cycling before getting fish.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, will do.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

I Have an eheim 2213 but it's a little pricey, if you're on a budget and new to the hobby I'd use aquaclear people here seems to love it. When you use a hob filter fill the water up so that the filter doesn't make any splashes. That will minimize the loss of co2.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Just get a HOB for a 10g. You have more than enough light for 10g. BTW, DHG does not need a whole lot of light to do a carpet. I had a 6' tank entirely carpeted with it not so long ago with minimal light. About 160w worth of cfl on it (100g tank). 

If you start emersed, they will spread faster. With submerged growth, let them settle down for a couple of weeks and then give them a trim. That way they will spread runners fasters. Good CO2 is a must.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

To grow submerged do the DHG have to be a certain length? Because right now mine are about 3 inches long and they are emersed


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

When I let mine go wild, they grow to about 5 inches.


----------



## Hubjin (Oct 15, 2011)

are they emersed or submerged when you let grow wild?


----------

